# FBC U-Haul Cruiser



## unregistered (Nov 7, 2018)

This just came in tonight, not sure who FBC is, nor is there a lot of info on these bikes online. This one was out of Michigan. Overall decent shape and should clean up nicely. Plan is to clean it, keep the stock parts and klunker/strandie it.


----------



## Igor (Nov 7, 2018)

Very unique, probably would of bought it myself. Just because it's different.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2018)

So you purchased stolen property?


----------



## unregistered (Nov 7, 2018)

Yeah, I picked it up to ease my broken heart over the Kona A’ha stars n bars frame set that sold for way high, haha.

Playing around with it this evening in the basement:


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 8, 2018)

Thats way kool! I would have grabbed it too!


----------



## unregistered (Nov 20, 2018)

Been working on this here and there, mostly soaking the parts in Evaporust. Though the parts weren’t THAT rusty, they have been coming out very nicely.

Pulled the crank tonight to clean bearings and attempt to ID or date this bike. Only came up with some discrete passive aggressive daddy issues, haha! 

If anyone knows anything about these bikes, I’d sure appreciate hearing for you!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 20, 2018)

Cool bike!  Love the bottom bracket stamping. Keep up the good work!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 20, 2018)

FBC is Fit bicycle company, 1990’s pre China made in Taiwan.


----------



## unregistered (Nov 27, 2018)

Coming along. Looks nice and clean without the brakes or chain guard. Rear wheel should be all cleaned up by the weekend then I’ll do a once over and list it for sale. I have a Fastback to work on and hopefully a Jamis Earth Cruiser coming soon.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 28, 2018)

did you read up on this one that was restomoded in 2017?

https://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=747617

then up for sale.

https://bmxmuseum.com/forsale/300518


buy the way, your bike is really cool.


----------



## unregistered (Nov 28, 2018)

I did! He did an impressive job on that one!


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 28, 2018)

I want one now


----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Wow that’s pretty cool!!


----------



## unregistered (Dec 2, 2018)

More progress


----------



## chuckclone (Dec 2, 2022)

Only a few left. Very rare. I'll sell mine tho.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 2, 2022)

chuckclone said:


> Only a few left. Very rare. I'll sell mine tho.
> 
> View attachment 1743860



Welcome to the Cabe, if you are going to sell it, put an ad in the sale section.
the forum isn't the sale section.










						Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Post your complete bicycles for sale or trade. Please make sure your location and price are included.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 2, 2022)

chuckclone said:


> Only a few left. Very rare. I'll sell mine tho.
> 
> View attachment 1743860



Welcome to the Cabe! It’s a pretty great place! Cool bike BTW!


----------



## chuckclone (Dec 2, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Welcome to the Cabe, if you are going to sell it, put an ad in the sale section.
> the forum isn't the sale section.
> 
> 
> ...



Copy that. This wasn't an ad to sell. Just to show what it out there. Sorry


----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 2, 2022)

chuckclone said:


> Copy that. This wasn't an ad to sell. Just to show what it out there. Sorry



No worries. He was just informing you of the special area to list them. No harm done showing it off on the forum!


----------

